# Interbike News - LED Lights



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

From dirt rag - http://www.dirtragmag.com/gallery/v/interbikeday4/?g2_page=7

"Jet tells us the production version will offer four output levels ranging from 800 to 2250 lumens. This single-LED head unit cranks out so much power that it's fan-cooled."

http://www.dirtragmag.com/gallery/v/interbikeday4/Interbike+2009+Day+4+KR+Photo+_25+of+25_.jpg.html

That does not sound right to me. What LED puts out 2250 lumen? Of course they do make white LED now that put out up to 6000 lumen:

http://www.luminus.com/content1454

Maybe a CBT-90-W LED package "800 lumens (6500K at high efficiency) or up to 2200 lumens (6500K at full output)"?

Hey troutie, where is your CSM-360-W light?


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Baja Designs Strykr LED

Baja Designs is a company known by many for motor sports accessories over the last 16 years. Their first entry into the cycling world comes in the form of the 700 Lumen Strykr LED light. This bomber light is waterproof to 33 feet, features spot and wide beam reflectors, and weighs just 540g. Best of all it retails for $299.

http://www.dirtragmag.com/gallery/v/interbikeday4/Interbike+2009+Day+4+JS+Photo+_57+of+75_.jpg.html


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*New L&M*

No details, just stumbled across the pics


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

I saw the L&M at dirt rag too - http://www.dirtragmag.com/gallery/v/Interbikeday3/Interbike+Day+3+_76+of+90_.jpg.html

" Light & Motion Seca

Offered in 400, 700 and new 900 lumen levels, for serious off-road use. "


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Exposure Diablo: http://blogs.bikemag.com/blog/interbike-video-exposure-lights/


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

syadasti said:


> Baja Designs Strykr LED
> 
> Baja Designs is a company known by many for motor sports accessories over the last 16 years. Their first entry into the cycling world comes in the form of the 700 Lumen Strykr LED light. This bomber light is waterproof to 33 feet, features spot and wide beam reflectors, and weighs just 540g. Best of all it retails for $299.
> 
> http://www.dirtragmag.com/gallery/v/interbikeday4/Interbike+2009+Day+4+JS+Photo+_57+of+75_.jpg.html


That's our baby. I wish I could have made it to Interbike. :sad: Maybe next year. It's time to send one to mtbr for a review.


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

syadasti said:


> Exposure Diablo: http://blogs.bikemag.com/blog/interbike-video-exposure-lights/


700 lumens! blah, like the joystick on steroids 

I was looking at the joystick but at only 240 lumens it didn't seem powerful enough but I was looking for something to go on my helmet with no cables, I got the dinotte 400l, which is nice and pretty light weight but 700 lumens and no cables?!

**Edit** NM, only 1 hour run time on high haha, someday! just have to wait a couple more years for technology to advance


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

iRoNeTiK said:


> 700 lumens! blah, like the joystick on steroids
> 
> I was looking at the joystick but at only 240 lumens it didn't seem powerful enough but I was looking for something to go on my helmet with no cables, I got the dinotte 400l, which is nice and pretty light weight but 700 lumens and no cables?!
> 
> **Edit** NM, only 1 hour run time on high haha, someday! just have to wait a couple more years for technology to advance


BR Light has had a dual MCE, no cables, true 1000 lumen, Li Po, 2+ hr run time light - C2-K - for about a year now and it was brighter than the all the other LED lights in the MTBR test (including the Lupine Betty which cost 3 times as much, only the 30W Motorcycle HID light was brighter) - http://www.brlights.com/stats.html

http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/br-lights-c2-k/


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

syadasti said:


> That does not sound right to me. What LED puts out 2250 lumen?


SST 90 W 2250lm :thumbsup: 
http://www.luminus.com/content1504

Some cool stuff coming out!

These single emitters are probably the way forward. Why would you fiddle with 7 XP-G when 1 SST90 will do the job? ... though I think the 50 is much more practical.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah I guessed it was one of the 90s in my post. Someone should make a 360 series light


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

syadasti said:


> BR Light has had a dual MCE, no cables, true 1000 lumen, Li Po, 2+ hr run time light - C2-K - for about a year now and it was brighter than the all the other LED lights in the MTBR test (including the Lupine Betty which cost 3 times as much, only the 30W Motorcycle HID light was brighter) - http://www.brlights.com/stats.html
> 
> http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/br-lights-c2-k/


Yeah, put THAT on your helmet...


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

iRoNeTiK said:


> 700 lumens! blah, like the joystick on steroids
> 
> I was looking at the joystick but at only 240 lumens it didn't seem powerful enough but I was looking for something to go on my helmet with no cables, I got the dinotte 400l, which is nice and pretty light weight but 700 lumens and no cables?!
> 
> **Edit** NM, only 1 hour run time on high haha, someday! just have to wait a couple more years for technology to advance


3 hours on medium. I have another "700 lumen" light and I rarely use it on max.
3 hours is perfect for the daily after work rides - and the mount is brilliant, just snap in and go.
That said, I'm still curious about the beam it produces. I'm afraid it's going to be too narrow, just like the Joystick.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

syadasti said:


> Baja Designs Strykr LED
> 
> Baja Designs is a company known by many for motor sports accessories over the last 16 years. Their first entry into the cycling world comes in the form of the 700 Lumen Strykr LED light. This bomber light is waterproof to 33 feet, features spot and wide beam reflectors, and weighs just 540g. Best of all it retails for $299.
> 
> http://www.dirtragmag.com/gallery/v/interbikeday4/Interbike+2009+Day+4+JS+Photo+_57+of+75_.jpg.html


Picked one of these up at the show, looks really solidly designed and for the price is stellar with all the design details. 
2.5 hour charge time, 4 light settings offering up to 12 hours run time, multi level battery use indicator, a processor that monitors the temp at the bulb and reduces its power when you've stopped and the airflow is reduced to prevent over heating, extra batteries are reportedly going to retail at $109, and lifetime warranty on the bulb assembly. My first impression is that these lights will really open up night riding to those who don't want to spend the huge bucks other lights demand.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Anything from Lupine?

J.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

JohnJ80 said:


> Anything from Lupine?
> 
> J.


+1

The had a booth at Interbike, and are slated to have a virtual booth here on MTBR, but so far I've seen nada.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MartinS said:


> Picked one of these up ( http://www.dirtragmag.com/gallery/v/interbikeday4/Interbike+2009+Day+4+JS+Photo+_57+of+75_.jpg.html ) at the show, looks really solidly designed and for the price is stellar with all the design details.
> 2.5 hour charge time, 4 light settings offering up to 12 hours run time, multi level battery use indicator, a processor that monitors the temp at the bulb and reduces its power when you've stopped and the airflow is reduced to prevent over heating, extra batteries are reportedly going to retail at $109, and lifetime warranty on the bulb assembly. My first impression is that these lights will really open up night riding to those who don't want to spend the huge bucks other lights demand.


Is this another system with the switch on the battery ?  What LED is it using? Nice that it comes with the two optics. Looks a little big to use on the helmet but should be fine on the bars. The web site ad mentions that the mounting system moves horizontally and vertically. Does this mean there is a mechanism on the mount that moves vertically or that the mount ( itself ) moves up and down? There is a big difference. ( BajaMike, feel free to chime in at anytime..) 
So Martin, what kind of beam pattern and throw is this putting out? Does this look like 800 lumens to you and if so, what other light system are you comparing it with. Buyer beam shots would be a big plus.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

JohnJ80 said:


> Anything from Lupine?
> 
> J.


I thought you would be more interested in DiNotte


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I know what Dinotte was doing already.

So, nothing from your buddies at Lupine, eh?

j.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm always looking to see whats new but I'm not in the market for a light and wont be since I'm too happy with what I want. 2 Lupines.... nothing better to ask for


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I hear they were there but nobody has posted up any details. C'mon people, let's see some light action. Surely something cool happened besides the BR Lights clunker (actually a nice light and tough too but I'm not putting that heavy clunker on my bar). I guess there were too many cool bikes to worry about any bike light coverage?


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Flyer said:


> I hear they were there but nobody has posted up any details. C'mon people, let's see some light action. Surely something cool happened besides the BR Lights clunker (actually a nice light and tough too but I'm not putting that heavy clunker on my bar). I guess there were too many cool bikes to worry about any bike light coverage?


Actually BR Lights dual MCE system is lighter, brighter, and 1/3 the price of Lupine's Betty. 79 grams lighter - 406 grams (actual) vs 485 grams (claimed) for Betty. Lying to yourself won't change that :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueMountain (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, 406 grams on the bar. That sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

BlueMountain said:


> Wow, 406 grams on the bar. That sounds like a lot of fun.


406gm on the helmet...even more fun....

This application is endorsed by the American College of Chiropractic


----------



## BlueMountain (Nov 8, 2006)

You can balance them by putting one on each side of the helmet.



The Squeaky Wheel said:


> 406gm on the helmet...even more fun....
> 
> This application is endorsed by the American College of Chiropractic


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> 406gm on the helmet...even more fun....
> 
> This application is endorsed by the American College of Chiropractic


   LMAO


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> +1
> 
> The had a booth at Interbike, and are slated to have a virtual booth here on MTBR, but so far I've seen nada.


I stopped by the booth for a chat. They said they had nothing new.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Enel said:


> I stopped by the booth for a chat. They said they had nothing new.


They were being coy.

stay tuned.....


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Is this another system with the switch on the battery ?  What LED is it using? Nice that it comes with the two optics. Looks a little big to use on the helmet but should be fine on the bars. The web site ad mentions that the mounting system moves horizontally and vertically. Does this mean there is a mechanism on the mount that moves vertically or that the mount ( itself ) moves up and down? There is a big difference. ( BajaMike, feel free to chime in at anytime..)
> So Martin, what kind of beam pattern and throw is this putting out? Does this look like 800 lumens to you and if so, what other light system are you comparing it with. Buyer beam shots would be a big plus.


I can only answer a couple of questions so far, I charged it up last night and checked it put in my densly treed back yard, the beam looks pretty even in its spread without any noticeable dark spots, for the price, quite reasonable. The claimed lumen output is 700 lumens. The light switch is on the light housing itself, and uses a multi colored lit up ring around the button as a battery level indicator. I have a friend with a Light and Motion Seca 700 and I'm hoping to compare beams soon. Also I would agree with the size being a bit too big for a helmet mount.
I'm pretty sure that the vertical adjustment is just moving the mount, the horizontal looks like it uses a rubber o ring on the mount screw to offer resistance but I haven't yet mounted it up - bringing up the other 'issue' - the mount is not a quick release, it uses two zip ties to hold the albeit funky and otherwise well designed rubber bar clamps (4 sizes) to hold the light mount in place.
I wouldn't say this is a light that a serious 24 hour racer would use due to it's weight, that being said I will be handing it over to a serious solo racer to test out and possibly race test down in Moab to get his impressions. 
This is a reasonable light for someone who is looking to have fun with while night riding without spending a ton of dough, though some sort of quick release would be helpful. Talking to the guys at IB I got the impression that they are very interested in customer feedback and I wouldn't be surprised to see the light system continue to evolve to address concerns, and judging by their current pricing, I imagine that upgrading/purchasing different mount systems in the future will be reasonable.

ed; I will try to get some pics of the beam up soon!


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

MartinS said:


> I can only answer a couple of questions so far, I charged it up last night and checked it put in my densly treed back yard, the beam looks pretty even in its spread without any noticeable dark spots, for the price, quite reasonable. The claimed lumen output is 700 lumens. The light switch is on the light housing itself, and uses a multi colored lit up ring around the button as a battery level indicator. I have a friend with a Light and Motion Seca 700 and I'm hoping to compare beams soon. Also I would agree with the size being a bit too big for a helmet mount.
> I'm pretty sure that the vertical adjustment is just moving the mount, the horizontal looks like it uses a rubber o ring on the mount screw to offer resistance but I haven't yet mounted it up - bringing up the other 'issue' - the mount is not a quick release, it uses two zip ties to hold the albeit funky and otherwise well designed rubber bar clamps (4 sizes) to hold the light mount in place.
> I wouldn't say this is a light that a serious 24 hour racer would use due to it's weight, that being said I will be handing it over to a serious solo racer to test out and possibly race test down in Moab to get his impressions.
> This is a reasonable light for someone who is looking to have fun with while night riding without spending a ton of dough, though some sort of quick release would be helpful. Talking to the guys at IB I got the impression that they are very interested in customer feedback and I wouldn't be surprised to see the light system continue to evolve to address concerns, and judging by their current pricing, I imagine that upgrading/purchasing different mount systems in the future will be reasonable.
> ...


Hi Martin,
Thanks for the feedback on our light. We appreciate you taking the time to comment on it. This being our first mountain bike light, we definitely want as much feedback as possible. I will be at 24 hours of Moab renting and demoing the Strykr. For anyone that can make it, please stop by our booth and check it out. 
Now for more info on the Strykr. To answer what type of led we are using it is the Cree MCE. It also uses a thermistor to monitor LED temperature, and a microprocessor to run the LED as bright as possible for the amount of airflow the heat sink sees. The processor will maximize power levels when the light is in motion and ramp back power when it is static (or there is no airflow). This ensures the greatest amount of light when you need it and preserves the life of the LED. This is why we can offer a life time warranty on the light. 
The light has four modes. Hi, medium, low and strobe. Run times are 3,6,12 hours respectively. Battery status is indicated by two glowing rings. One on the rear of the light and one on top surrounding the on/off button. At high power, the bezel grows green from 3 to 1-1/2 hours, flashing green from 1-1/2 hours to 30 minutes, yellow from 30 minutes to 10 minutes and flashing red at less than 10 minutes of battery life remaining. This can also be seen under water if you happen to go diving with it. The light and battery are water proof up to 33feet. We also offer and arm mount, head strap mount and two different helmet mount kits. 
The standard bike kit comes with a spot and driving lens. I prefer the driving pattern for slow twisty trails and spot for faster more wide open terrain. As Martin commented the light is larger side. This is mainly due with the size of the reflector. The use of larger optics is done to provide greater lighting efficiency. A hard coated and o-ringed lens protects the computer optimized reflector. The light measures just under 2.25" wide by 3" long and weighs in at 172 grams. The total weight with the battery is 520 grams. 
As far as adjustment goes the Strykr can be adjusted both vertically and horizontally. Having two planes of adjustment is great especially if you don't have flat bars and your light is mounted on an angle. Vertical adjustments are done by rotating the base mount on the bar either forwards or backwards. The base mount zip ties onto your handle bar with one of four different rubber spacers.








Horizontal adjustments are done by loosening the adjustment nut on the base mount and rotating the light left or right. The adjustment nut threads through the base mount into the bottom of the Strykr. Sandwiched between the light and the base mount is a special friction o-ring that will give under pressure, allowing the light to turn if it is hit from the side. Once tighten down the adjustment nut will not vibrate loose. Though technically not quick release the light can be unscrewed from the base mount in about three seconds. 







If anyone has any more questions or comments please let us know.


----------



## ToddN (Feb 2, 2007)

Enel said:


> I stopped by the booth for a chat. They said they had nothing new.


Who did you talk too...?


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Who did you talk too...?


C'mon Todd spit it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddN (Feb 2, 2007)

BBW said:


> C'mon Todd spit it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We did a very large video and photo shoot with MTBR, which will be added to the "Virtual Booths". Keep an eye out there, it's too much info for me to start explaining everything here on a forum...


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Who did you talk too...?


Looks like it was not you! The booth I went to had the home made flexy steel softail type bike sitting in the corner. They were the US distributors of Lupine and they had a bunch of Lupine lights on display.


----------



## ToddN (Feb 2, 2007)

Enel said:


> Looks like it was not you! The booth I went to had the home made flexy steel softail type bike sitting in the corner. They were the US distributors of Lupine and they had a bunch of Lupine lights on display.


Well you came to the right place... And we did have new stuff, which will be explained in the video's...


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Enel said:


> Looks like it was not you! The booth I went to had the home made flexy steel softail type bike sitting in the corner. They were the US distributors of Lupine and they had a bunch of Lupine lights on display.


They were intimidated by your renown blogging prowess.


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> They were intimidated by your renown blogging prowess.


They must have confused me with Fo.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MartinS said:


> I can only answer a couple of questions so far, I charged it up last night and checked it put in my densly treed back yard, the beam looks pretty even in its spread without any noticeable dark spots, for the price, quite reasonable. The claimed lumen output is 700 lumens. *The light switch is on the light housing itself,* and uses a multi colored lit up ring around the button as a battery level indicator. I have a friend with a Light and Motion Seca 700 and I'm hoping to compare beams soon. Also I would agree with the size being a bit too big for a helmet mount.
> *I'm pretty sure that the vertical adjustment is just moving the mount, the horizontal looks like it uses a rubber o ring on the mount screw to offer resistance but I haven't yet mounted it up - bringing up the other 'issue' - the mount is not a quick release, it uses two zip ties to hold the albeit funky and otherwise well designed rubber bar clamps (4 sizes) to hold the light mount in place.*
> I wouldn't say this is a light that a serious 24 hour racer would use due to it's weight, that being said I will be handing it over to a serious solo racer to test out and possibly race test down in Moab to get his impressions.
> This is a reasonable light for someone who is looking to have fun with while night riding without spending a ton of dough, though some sort of quick release would be helpful. Talking to the guys at IB I got the impression that they are very interested in customer feedback and I wouldn't be surprised to see the light system continue to evolve to address concerns, and judging by their current pricing, I imagine that upgrading/purchasing different mount systems in the future will be reasonable.
> ...


Thanks for the quick feedback. Glad to hear that the switch is indeed on the light head. On the other hand the Achillies heel of this product is no doubt the zip-tie mounting. As long as you don't plan on adjusting the angle of the light I suppose you are fine but as with any light that offers multiple output levels you will need to adjust the angle of the light for lower levels.
For this application ( being a bit on the large side ) I don't think this is going to be a good idea. If you start moving the light head around there is a good probability that the zip ties will stretch and loosen to the extent that the light will move when you don't want it too. Over all this looks like a nice product. I like that it uses the Cree MC-E. Thanks also to Bajamike for the quick feedback as well. ( P.S. ..a nice touch would be to include two bar mounts with the system so you can use on two bikes...and include lots of zip ties... )


----------



## BlueMountain (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm sure we will know for sure very soon but this is what I have heard:

Lupine is upgrading the Wilma and Betty...probably not the Tesla just yet
Essentially, they will be changing the emiters to Cree (DIY, so I guess no software updates needed)
Overall brightness increase will be 20% - 30%
Runtime will remain the same

I'm in for this- bring it on already!


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

BlueMountain said:


> I'm sure we will know for sure very soon but this is what I have heard:
> 
> Lupine is upgrading the Wilma and Betty...probably not the Tesla just yet
> Essentially, they will be changing the emiters to Cree (DIY, so I guess no software updates needed)
> ...


I've heard the same.

I'd like to know timeline...sooner the better. Night riding season is upon us


----------



## BlueMountain (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah but knowing Lupine, it will be a few weeks unless they are done. They build their own lenses and go through prototypes and all that German testing process. They don't buy their lenses from the usual outfits so it takes a little while. They don't suit my impatient personality very well. I could use a Chinese replica lens as a stopgap. Riding season is a couple of weeks away. I'm waiting for the Betty upgrade more than anything else.


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Thanks for the quick feedback. Glad to hear that the switch is indeed on the light head. On the other hand the Achillies heel of this product is no doubt the zip-tie mounting. As long as you don't plan on adjusting the angle of the light I suppose you are fine but as with any light that offers multiple output levels you will need to adjust the angle of the light for lower levels.
> For this application ( being a bit on the large side ) I don't think this is going to be a good idea. If you start moving the light head around there is a good probability that the zip ties will stretch and loosen to the extent that the light will move when you don't want it too. Over all this looks like a nice product. I like that it uses the Cree MC-E. Thanks also to Bajamike for the quick feedback as well. ( P.S. ..a nice touch would be to include two bar mounts with the system so you can use on two bikes...and include lots of zip ties... )


Hi Cat-man-do,
Unlike a lot of our competitors who use rubber straps for mounting their lights, our zip tie mount is much stronger and will not stretch over time. Vertical adjustments are as easy as pushing or pulling the light forwards and backwards. In may last post there is a photo showing the base mount zip tied to a rubber sleeve. When you adjust the light vertically the rubber sleeve rotates with the base mount around the handlebar. The zip ties put a lot of tension on the rubber sleeve so that the light will not vibrate out of adjustment. I will have a youtube video detailing all the aspects of the lights within a few days. MTBR will also be doing a review of the Strykr in the near future. If you would like to see some beam shots here is a link to my photobucket album.
https://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a253/bajatacomike/Strykr%20photos/


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Bajamike said:


> Hi Cat-man-do,
> Unlike a lot of our competitors who use rubber straps for mounting their lights, our zip tie mount is much stronger and will not stretch over time. Vertical adjustments are as easy as pushing or pulling the light forwards and backwards. In may last post there is a photo showing the base mount zip tied to a rubber sleeve. When you adjust the light vertically the rubber sleeve rotates with the base mount around the handlebar. The zip ties put a lot of tension on the rubber sleeve so that the light will not vibrate out of adjustment. I will have a youtube video detailing all the aspects of the lights within a few days. MTBR will also be doing a review of the Strykr in the near future. If you would like to see some beam shots here is a link to my photobucket album.
> https://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a253/bajatacomike/Strykr%20photos/


I thought maybe the zip ties themselves might move with the rubber sleeves holding their place. Seems that is not the case here. You make a good point that the rubber mounting supplied by other makers sometimes stretches and wears out. Zip ties on the other hand can be bought almost anywhere and are dirt cheap. I'm not saying that I like zip ties or that they won't stretch but I wouldn't consider it a deal killer due to the quality of the over all product. Very nice beam pattern to the spot optic and the softness of the MC-E led looks to yield a beam tint that is warm and easy on the eye. I'll also say that you do look to be getting the claimed 700 lumen ( at least IMO ). *It would be really interesting to see your spot set up compared to the Lupine Tesla to see which one has the more throw. * :ihih: Since a lot of people ( including myself ) are interested in the wider optic is it possible to do a couple photo shots with the wider reflector/optic ? *One last question: what is the switch mode pattern like? *_(example > the Dinotte 600L > push button twice to turn light on > light starts up in last mode used( mode memory ), then one button push to next level, higher to lowest than back to high ( circular pattern ) High_Mid_low_High...push button and hold three sec to turn off. _ A good video U-tube demo ( as you suggested ) would be a great sell point.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

Bajamike said:


> Hi Martin,
> Thanks for the feedback on our light. We appreciate you taking the time to comment on it. This being our first mountain bike light, we definitely want as much feedback as possible.


These are solid lights. If they are anything like the moto/enduro style they do for motorsports then it will be a winner. I have a few friends that have them on their KTM's and they basically turn night into day. Wicked bright.


----------



## chrissa (Dec 17, 2006)

Bajamike said:


> If anyone has any more questions or comments please let us know.


Hi Mike,

Do you have a Canadian distributor for your bike products that my local shop could use to get the Strykr?

Chris.


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

chrissa said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Do you have a Canadian distributor for your bike products that my local shop could use to get the Strykr?
> 
> Chris.


We don't have a canadian distributor yet but I am working on it. We do sell direct for now though.


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

Any chance you are coming to the Red Bull Burner at Angel Fire next weekend?



Bajamike said:


> Hi Martin,
> Thanks for the feedback on our light. We appreciate you taking the time to comment on it. This being our first mountain bike light, we definitely want as much feedback as possible. I will be at 24 hours of Moab renting and demoing the Strykr. For anyone that can make it, please stop by our booth and check it out.
> Now for more info on the Strykr. To answer what type of led we are using it is the Cree MCE. It also uses a thermistor to monitor LED temperature, and a microprocessor to run the LED as bright as possible for the amount of airflow the heat sink sees. The processor will maximize power levels when the light is in motion and ramp back power when it is static (or there is no airflow). This ensures the greatest amount of light when you need it and preserves the life of the LED. This is why we can offer a life time warranty on the light.
> The light has four modes. Hi, medium, low and strobe. Run times are 3,6,12 hours respectively. Battery status is indicated by two glowing rings. One on the rear of the light and one on top surrounding the on/off button. At high power, the bezel grows green from 3 to 1-1/2 hours, flashing green from 1-1/2 hours to 30 minutes, yellow from 30 minutes to 10 minutes and flashing red at less than 10 minutes of battery life remaining. This can also be seen under water if you happen to go diving with it. The light and battery are water proof up to 33feet. We also offer and arm mount, head strap mount and two different helmet mount kits.
> ...


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

I would like to come but I will be in Moab for the 24. Sounds like a cool event though. Have fun.


----------



## Rqukrawler (Aug 2, 2004)

iRoNeTiK said:


> 700 lumens! blah, like the joystick on steroids
> 
> I was looking at the joystick but at only 240 lumens it didn't seem powerful enough but I was looking for something to go on my helmet with no cables, I got the dinotte 400l, which is nice and pretty light weight but 700 lumens and no cables?!
> 
> **Edit** NM, only 1 hour run time on high haha, someday! just have to wait a couple more years for technology to advance


Add the 1 cell piggyback and you double it. Most riding doesn't need full blast... time wise the up last much longer than the down (if you have a trail that defies this logic let me know... I'll be there tomorrow) and lower light works fine in little gear.

I'm biased cuz I just dropped 3 bones on the Diablo, but so far I think I did a good thing.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

Rqukrawler said:


> I'm biased cuz I just dropped 3 bones on the Diablo, but so far I think I did a good thing.


Hohoho! Can you review it? Can you make some beamshots? etc.... please


----------



## Traildawg (Aug 11, 2008)

I spoke with Light and Motion (big pictures at the top ) bikelights.com about their lights at interbike. I really like their Stella and Seca lighting system. I wish I would have seen the Baja at Interbike to compare it to. L&M offers discounts to industry folks so were gonna try out the Seca system.


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

Bajamike said:


> I would like to come but I will be in Moab for the 24. Sounds like a cool event though. Have fun.


 We talked to you out there for the race and my buddy rented a light from you. He used it as a helmet mount since he already had a bar mount light. It was a bit big for a helmet mount IMO, but he ran it for a couple of night laps and had no complaints. I will say you can tell the Baja origins of this light, it is beefy! It looks like it will hold up in any crash you would be able to survive. I was pretty impressed by the output and design of the Stryker. I'm not in the market now since I just bought a couple of lights prior to the race, but I wouldn't hesitate to buy one in the future should the need arise.


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

wheelerfreak said:


> We talked to you out there for the race and my buddy rented a light from you. He used it as a helmet mount since he already had a bar mount light. It was a bit big for a helmet mount IMO, but he ran it for a couple of night laps and had no complaints. I will say you can tell the Baja origins of this light, it is beefy! It looks like it will hold up in any crash you would be able to survive. I was pretty impressed by the output and design of the Stryker. I'm not in the market now since I just bought a couple of lights prior to the race, but I wouldn't hesitate to buy one in the future should the need arise.


Thanks for the kind words wheelerfreak. Moab was awesome. I wish I could have stayed longer and done more riding. I think a month or two would due. The Strykr is on the larger side, but if you are ok with the weight on you head, it makes for a powerful helmet light. We do have a smaller version in the works which will be significantly lighter and more helmet oriented. The Strykr's durability has also impressed me. On a demo ride one of the riders endoed with the light mounted on his handle bars. The only damage were some scratches to the lens, which is easily replaceable. We over engineered the Strykr so it could take the abuse of a Baja race or what ever you throw at it. If anyone is in the neighborhood we will be at the Glen Helen 24 hour motorcycle race this weekend. It's a cool event if you are into dirt bikes.


----------



## chrissa (Dec 17, 2006)

Bajamike said:


> We do have a smaller version in the works which will be significantly lighter and more helmet oriented.


Wow, that sounds interesting. Would the smaller version still use the same Cree MCE as the Strykr?


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

It might have a MCE but I do not know for sure yet.


----------

